# Making a time tracking application in excel Part 2



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

*



*Follow along with me and learn how you can make a time tracking application in excel.
In 



 video, we will be declaring and setting public variables that will allow us to use them throughout the project. If you have not downloaded the workbook be sure to click on this dropbox link so you can follow along.
`If you are not familiar with variables and variable scopes then. Be sure to check out Trever Easton’sVideo on variables here VBA for Beginners - VBA Variables Explained Simply

Subscribe → https://www.youtube.com/user/ecabinetstips?sub_confirmation=1
You can also follow me on:
Facebook→ https://www.facebook.com/ecabinetstipsandtricks
Twitter→ https://twitter.com/eCabinetstips

-- Scott Marshburn,https://www.youtube.com/user/ecabinetstips, FaceBook, https://www.facebook.com/ecabinetstipsandtricks, Twitter, https://twitter.com/eCabinetstips


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What type/kind of time would I be tracking?

George


----------



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi. George. When this application completed you will be able to track the time that you spend on any stage of your projects. In future videos. I will be demonstrating how to make the tools needed to assign task as well as employees and their pay rates. I will also show you how to generate reports from the data that is collected to help in creating accurate time estimates for similar projects.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Ah So. You want to sell commercial software.

George


----------



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

I am not necessarily looking at selling this. Just trying to offer some of my Knowlege to others that may be interested in learning how to do something like this.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

. . . doing "clock / time" calculations in Excel made my head hurt.

and entering times was extremely error prone. if somebody didn't put in the colon hh:mm (assuming they know what a 24 hour clock is) - or left out the am/pm notation the whole thing blew up....how did you solve that ?


----------



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi Tom. In future videos, I will be showing how to overcome these issues. Pretty much I will be using a user form for entering Times manually like the one in this photo


----------

